# Oklahoma Selfbow Jamboree March 17-20



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Anyone besides me planning on going to OJAM?

Here is a link with more information - http://www.okselfbow.com/

I'll be giving a demo on Friday the 18th on building Self Nock Arrows and installing Trade Point Broadheads. I was hoping there would be some friendly TX faces in the crowd......


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hope you have safe travel and a great time.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Hope you have safe travel and a great time.


Thanks my Friend!!!

Oh and here are a few of the arrows I'll be taking along with my on the trip......


----------

